# H80 und Enermax?!



## cems7up (3. September 2011)

Mahlzeit Leute,

Ich habe vor einen H80 CPU Kühler von Corsair auf einen i5-2500k zu setzten und ihn mit 2 Enermax t.b. Silence 900 Um/Min   zusammen zu betreiben.

Reichen die Lüfter, für effizientes, leises kühlen und kann man mit dieser Konfiguration auch übertakten?

Wisst ihr wie hoch die cpu temps bei ca 4,5 ghz sein würden? So schätzungsweise


----------



## fuSi0n (3. September 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## cems7up (3. September 2011)

Danke


----------

